# Sorpresa Rebic. Convocato per il derby.



## admin (5 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da Sky, Rebic oggi ha lavorato insieme ai compagni e sarà convocato per il derby. Andrà in panchina. Come già riportato in precedenza, anche Tourè è recuperato.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic oggi ha lavorato insieme ai compagni e sarà convocato per il derby. Andrà in panchina. Come già riportato in precedenza, anche Tourè è recuperato.


E vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!

Fozza inda.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Novembre 2021)

AHAHAHAHAAH 
PIOLI SEI UN TROLL


----------



## shevchampions (5 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic oggi ha lavorato insieme ai compagni e sarà convocato per il derby. Andrà in panchina. Come già riportato in precedenza, anche Tourè è recuperato.


La chiamano pretattica, non ho idea di cosa sia. Nessuno però ci aveva capito niente, come spesso succede.


----------



## Prealpi (5 Novembre 2021)

Bene


----------



## Solo (5 Novembre 2021)

Bene il recupero, ma è inutile aspettarsi grandi cose al derby. Darà il cambio a Leao negli ultimi 15-20 minuti e stop.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic oggi ha lavorato insieme ai compagni e sarà convocato per il derby. Andrà in panchina. Come già riportato in precedenza, anche Tourè è recuperato.


ottimo, rebic a differenza di leao ha la grinta per queste partite, la catena ballo toure-leao mi spaventa..


----------



## Kayl (5 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ottimo, rebic a differenza di leao ha la grinta per queste partite, la catena ballo toure-leao mi spaventa..


a me preoccupa di più il fatto che su quel lato ci sia Barella contro Kessie che ultimamente non è stato molto affidabile. Ballo sarà una chiavica ma avrà come airbag Tomori.


----------



## UDG (5 Novembre 2021)

Piano piano recuperiamo i pezzi. Certo se li avessimo avuti prima, la champions avrebbe avuto un esito diverso.


----------



## bmb (5 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ottimo, rebic a differenza di leao ha la grinta per queste partite, la catena ballo toure-leao mi spaventa..


Rebic avrà si e no 30 minuti nelle gambe visto che non si allena veramente da quasi un mese.

Leao non avrà la grinta ma potrebbe far vomitare Darmian e quella lumaca di devrai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2021)

ma finalmente una bella notizia!!!! anche se non giocherà mi fa sperare che per la ripresa sia arruolabile, cosa che ormai iniziavo a non credere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2021)

Ottima notizia!
Rebic per noi è troppo importante.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic oggi ha lavorato insieme ai compagni e sarà convocato per il derby. Andrà in panchina. Come già riportato in precedenza, anche Tourè è recuperato.


ottimo, non volevano far fare formazioni a Peppe fetish


----------



## kYMERA (5 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ottimo, non volevano far fare formazioni a Peppe fetish



Come giusto che sia. Non si capisce per quale ragione invece di fare pretattica dovevamo star qui a dire a tutti quando ritornava Rebic. 
E' chiaro che il Mister lo sapeva quando tornava e tanto bastava per preparare la partita.
Adesso lo sappiamo anche noi e siamo contenti lo stesso.


----------



## kipstar (6 Novembre 2021)

aspè aspè.....vediamo prima la lista dei convocati ......


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Novembre 2021)

Come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Novembre 2021)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> La chiamano pretattica, non ho idea di cosa sia. Nessuno però ci aveva capito niente, come spesso succede.


La chiamano distorsione della caviglia più che altro.

Qui dentro mi sa che in pochi sappiano cosa sia se non per sentito dire.


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2021)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> La chiamano pretattica, non ho idea di cosa sia. Nessuno però ci aveva capito niente, come spesso succede.


farlo sapere sabato alle otto quando giocano domenica alle nove non è granchè utile.
non penso abbia già deciso la formazione inzaghino prima della rifinitura e comunque di regola sarà alternativo a Leao, visto che sulla destra abbiamo la maledizione per entrambi, quindi non cambierà assai


----------



## shevchampions (6 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> farlo sapere sabato alle otto quando giocano domenica alle nove non è granchè utile.
> non penso abbia già deciso la formazione inzaghino prima della rifinitura e comunque di regola sarà alternativo a Leao, visto che sulla destra abbiamo la maledizione per entrambi, quindi non cambierà assai


Ripeto, non ho idea di cosa sia la pretattica. So solo che venerdì Ante si è allenato in gruppo ma i giornalisti diffondevano pessimismo perchè non ne sapevano nulla.

Alla sera (non sabato) esce la notizia e nell'ambiente milanista si diffonde una scossa emotiva positiva, basti vedere qui nel forum la differenza nei commenti tra il prima e il dopo.

D'altra parte, non credere che il tempismo nell'annuncio del rinnovo di Barella sia casuale; il derby evidentemente si gioca anche su questi dettagli.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Novembre 2021)

come era la storia? ma che pretattica e pretattica, è mancanza di trasparenza, è mancanza di rispetto verso i tifosi, voi tifosi contabili giustificate tutte le porcate della società


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> farlo sapere sabato alle otto quando giocano domenica alle nove non è granchè utile.
> non penso abbia già deciso la formazione inzaghino prima della rifinitura e comunque di regola sarà alternativo a Leao, visto che sulla destra abbiamo la maledizione per entrambi, quindi non cambierà assai


non è questione di fare solo formazione è questione di preparare la partita, un conto è sapere da inizio settimana se ci sara tizio o caio, un conto è saperlo il giorno prima, è come se ti devi preparare per l'esame un conto è sapere una settimana prima le domande che ti verranno fatte un conto è il giorno prima dell'esame


----------



## 4-3-3 (6 Novembre 2021)

Si ma la pretattica si fa su un titolare... non credo che Rebic sia titolare. Per me in settimana ha iniziato ad avvertire meno dolore e quindi via via ha recuperato... non ci vedo nulla di pretattica onestamente


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Novembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Si ma la pretattica si fa su un titolare... non credo che Rebic sia titolare. Per me in settimana ha iniziato ad avvertire meno dolore e quindi via via ha recuperato... non ci vedo nulla di pretattica onestamente


puo essere pretattica o puo essere colpo di fortuna che si è ristabilito o puo essere entrambe le cose, fatto sta che al tifoso sapere prima o dopo del derby delle sorti di rebic cambia niente, mentre a simone inzaghi sapere prima se sara o meno convocabile cambia molto. Quindi pure se lo staff sapeva da lunedi che rebic era arruolabile perche dirlo con largo anticipo? per fare un favore ad inzaghi? per far contento qualche tifoso ansioso?


----------

